# Conky Ã¢Â€Âœno  config  file foundÃ¢Â€Â



## zh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Conky â€œno  config  file foundâ€*

Does anyone have any experience with installing cunky on bsd? Because I installed mine from port with *cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky/ && make install clean* twice and to no effect. If I type  in *conky* all I get is 

```
Conky: no readable personal or system-wide config  file found
```
Also there is nothing in /usr/local/share/ where the conky config files should be located.

Any clue to what's going on?


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 11, 2012)

Config files are usually located in /usr/local/etc


----------



## zh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well it's no there either


----------



## zh (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone? I'm quite new to BSD so sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)

Anything in manpages? What about $HOME/.conkyrc or $HOME/.config?


----------



## jmccue (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

Usually one would create their own config as ~/.conkyrc.  But an example should exist, see /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample.  Also a google search comes up with plenty of examples

John


----------



## zh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, but how do I specify what file conky should use.
I keep getting the 
	
	



```
Conky: no readable personal or system-wide config file found
```
 error.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Anything in manpages?



What he said.


----------



## fonz (Dec 11, 2012)

zh said:
			
		

> Thanks, but how do i specify what file conky should use.
> [corrected for weird spacing]


As said, Conky expects a config file at ~/.conkyrc. An example config file can be found at /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample. Therefore, do `% cp /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample ~/.conkyrc` and edit ~/.conkyrc to your liking. Or if you find a config file you like somewhere on the Internet (there are several out there), save it as ~/.conkyrc.

To start Conky with a specific config file, use `% conky -c [FILE]/path/to/configfile[/FILE]`

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## zh (Dec 12, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> As said, Conky expects a config file at ~/.conkyrc. An example config file can be found at /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample. Therefore, do `% cp /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample ~/.conkyrc` and edit ~/.conkyrc to your liking. Or if you find a config file you like somewhere on the Internet (there are several out there), save it as ~/.conkyrc.
> 
> To start Conky with a specific config file, use `% conky -c [FILE]/path/to/configfile[/FILE]`
> 
> ...


Well don't I feel silly, that was almost too easy =)

Thank you sir. And everyone else who helped.


----------

